# ID These 2 Art Deco Trikes



## oldy57 (May 15, 2018)

These are not mine, just wondering what they are and aprox value of each. I love the looks of them.


----------



## rollfaster (May 16, 2018)

@ridingtoy


----------



## cr250mark (May 16, 2018)

oldy57 said:


> These are not mine, just wondering what they are and aprox value of each. I love the looks of them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 808036 View attachment 808037 View attachment 808038 View attachment 808039 View attachment 808040





Looking to be 30’s airflow. 
American National 
Possibly hedstrom for larger with airflow front fender. 

Dave could possibly narrow down for you. 
Nice trikes


----------



## Casper (May 16, 2018)

Boy, those are Nice! If you decide to pass on buying them ... PLEASE let me know !!


----------



## kreika (May 16, 2018)

Man that second one is super cool!


----------



## oldy57 (May 17, 2018)

These trikes are for sale in Canada. The first is in western Canada, not close to me. Selling for around $275us. The second is close to me but price is high to me. $500us is what they are asking. $650Canadian is what ad says. Not much info on them from owners. I will try and see the second one on the weekend.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 22, 2018)

Oddly enough, when it comes to the art deco trikes of the mid-to-late 1930s, I almost always get confused with the few makers who produced most of them since there was some similarities in their design.

Dave


----------

